# No period, BFN but week long cramping???



## Butterfly156

Hi Ladies I was wondering if anyone has experienced AF like cramping for a week before your period starts? I've never had this before. 14dpo today and still BFN:cry:, no period and cramping continues.... any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

maybe its still too early? I know some women don't show for up to 2 weeks after missing a period...my best friend did it and I'm sort of in the same boat as you are ? I'm so lost and I dont trust the positives I've had from clear blue after reading up on them I'm soooo just waiting on my AF


----------



## lynryli

im 3 days late woohoo, getting bfns tho Booooo

ive had cramps since i OV'ed non stop and everyday i wake up convinced AF will be waiting and she hasntr shown up!

i didnt want to read n run but good luck girlie,

Andrea- ive stalked your post the last few days, hope u get your BFP hun, its an emotional head F**k aint it

lynne


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey,

I have been getting cramps in legs, tummy and back for 3 days now and AF due yesterday but nothing and BFN this morning. Any1 know whats going on? :shrug:


----------



## sianyld

hey hun,

im CD44 today been having week long cramps too, BFN...This happens on a regular basis to me! FX'd 4u that it may just be too early! xxx


----------



## Kseg82

Hi I've been sick off and on with nausea and vomiting for no apparent reason for about 3 weeks now also had some cramping for a week, sore boobs, v v v emotional just like crying over nothing but I've done 2 HPT just over a week ago and both were BFN's. I feel like I'm getting AF but nothing so far. I'm on CD 48 now which makes me almost 2 weeks late. Frustrated and I'm tired of doing HPT just to find it's BFN. Could it possibly be different this time? I haven't had the vomiting before or this bloaty pressure in my lower abs. Hmmmmmmm???


----------



## Barnesmaries

Kseg82 said:


> Hi I've been sick off and on with nausea and vomiting for no apparent reason for about 3 weeks now also had some cramping for a week, sore boobs, v v v emotional just like crying over nothing but I've done 2 HPT just over a week ago and both were BFN's. I feel like I'm getting AF but nothing so far. I'm on CD 48 now which makes me almost 2 weeks late. Frustrated and I'm tired of doing HPT just to find it's BFN. Could it possibly be different this time? I haven't had the vomiting before or this bloaty pressure in my lower abs. Hmmmmmmm???

Your in the same situation as me! Although I have not had much symptoms. I am 15days late now, keep getting BFN's.
Keep me up to date if your AF arrives or when you get your BFP :) :dust:


----------



## Kseg82

It's frustrating! I was thinking the HPTs I did might have been too early to tell but I will try to keep positive and hopefully end up with a BFP. Also I just like to add that these forums are really great and it's nice to have you guys to talk to who know exactly how i feel xox


----------



## Butterfly156

Thanks everybody for all the replies!! I hope all of you get BFP's this month, lost of baby dust to all of you. :) Unfortunately AF the witch showed up today. :( oh well here we go to six month TTC I guess


----------



## Emmy1987

Hey im still waiting too. got cramping, sore Boobs and bad back and still no af! trying not to get excited though. 

Butterfly, so sorry about the witch, gl for next month :)


----------



## wantingagirl

well my AF was due on Saturday nothing tho and another BFN this morning :shrug: grrr so wild lol


----------



## KS1977

Butterfly156 said:


> Hi Ladies I was wondering if anyone has experienced AF like cramping for a week before your period starts? I've never had this before. 14dpo today and still BFN:cry:, no period and cramping continues.... any ideas? Thanks.

Hello hun,

I have been having exactly what you are describing here. I had period pains (very light), and thought AF was coming. The day she was due, she never came....but the cramping still occurred!! Just tested last night at 17DPO and got a BFP, so please don't lose hope. I am still getting light cramps but they are bearable. It sounds to me like you may just need to wait to test. I tested at 9DPO and got a BFN, but I knew that was too early, and wasn't really expecting much anyway. But I got it. So hang on in there...and anyone else on here who the witch hasn't arrived for yet. :flower:


----------



## lynryli

KS1977 said:


> Butterfly156 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies I was wondering if anyone has experienced AF like cramping for a week before your period starts? I've never had this before. 14dpo today and still BFN:cry:, no period and cramping continues.... any ideas? Thanks.
> 
> Hello hun,
> 
> I have been having exactly what you are describing here. I had period pains (very light), and thought AF was coming. The day she was due, she never came....but the cramping still occurred!! Just tested last night at 17DPO and got a BFP, so please don't lose hope. I am still getting light cramps but they are bearable. It sounds to me like you may just need to wait to test. I tested at 9DPO and got a BFN, but I knew that was too early, and wasn't really expecting much anyway. But I got it. So hang on in there...and anyone else on here who the witch hasn't arrived for yet. :flower:Click to expand...



WOW congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Emmy1987

KS1977 said:


> Butterfly156 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies I was wondering if anyone has experienced AF like cramping for a week before your period starts? I've never had this before. 14dpo today and still BFN:cry:, no period and cramping continues.... any ideas? Thanks.
> 
> Hello hun,
> 
> I have been having exactly what you are describing here. I had period pains (very light), and thought AF was coming. The day she was due, she never came....but the cramping still occurred!! Just tested last night at 17DPO and got a BFP, so please don't lose hope. I am still getting light cramps but they are bearable. It sounds to me like you may just need to wait to test. I tested at 9DPO and got a BFN, but I knew that was too early, and wasn't really expecting much anyway. But I got it. So hang on in there...and anyone else on here who the witch hasn't arrived for yet. :flower:Click to expand...

Congrats!! I'm 17 dpo today, hoping your good luck will brush onto me . What other symptoms did you have?

Is it wrong to get hopeful for a BFP after this long?


----------



## KS1977

Emmy1987 said:


> KS1977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly156 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies I was wondering if anyone has experienced AF like cramping for a week before your period starts? I've never had this before. 14dpo today and still BFN:cry:, no period and cramping continues.... any ideas? Thanks.
> 
> Hello hun,
> 
> I have been having exactly what you are describing here. I had period pains (very light), and thought AF was coming. The day she was due, she never came....but the cramping still occurred!! Just tested last night at 17DPO and got a BFP, so please don't lose hope. I am still getting light cramps but they are bearable. It sounds to me like you may just need to wait to test. I tested at 9DPO and got a BFN, but I knew that was too early, and wasn't really expecting much anyway. But I got it. So hang on in there...and anyone else on here who the witch hasn't arrived for yet. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats!! I'm 17 dpo today, hoping your good luck will brush onto me . What other symptoms did you have?
> 
> Is it wrong to get hopeful for a BFP after this long?Click to expand...

Thankyou hun,

I had really heavy aching bbs on the sides and hot flushes too. Very tired and that's not normally like me.....couldn't be bothered with anything. I used to exercise at least twice a week, and haven't done any lol. 

Some people say that they don't get bfp's til weeks into their pregnancy so don't rule anything out until.


----------



## Emmy1987

KS1977 said:


> Emmy1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KS1977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly156 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies I was wondering if anyone has experienced AF like cramping for a week before your period starts? I've never had this before. 14dpo today and still BFN:cry:, no period and cramping continues.... any ideas? Thanks.
> 
> Hello hun,
> 
> I have been having exactly what you are describing here. I had period pains (very light), and thought AF was coming. The day she was due, she never came....but the cramping still occurred!! Just tested last night at 17DPO and got a BFP, so please don't lose hope. I am still getting light cramps but they are bearable. It sounds to me like you may just need to wait to test. I tested at 9DPO and got a BFN, but I knew that was too early, and wasn't really expecting much anyway. But I got it. So hang on in there...and anyone else on here who the witch hasn't arrived for yet. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats!! I'm 17 dpo today, hoping your good luck will brush onto me . What other symptoms did you have?
> 
> Is it wrong to get hopeful for a BFP after this long?Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou hun,
> 
> I had really heavy aching bbs on the sides and hot flushes too. Very tired and that's not normally like me.....couldn't be bothered with anything. I used to exercise at least twice a week, and haven't done any lol.
> 
> Some people say that they don't get bfp's til weeks into their pregnancy so don't rule anything out until.Click to expand...

My bbs aren't sore exactly but they're feeling uncomfortable, I have the sniffles, back pain, tummy cramps, bit sicky, feel heavy all over and sleepy :/ and very gassy 

Bought some boots early detection tests today, fx'd I get my bfp soon :)


----------



## Butterfly156

Thank you everybody for replying! :) I hope you all get BFPs this cycle. I was reading all the stories people post about getting a BFP only like a week after missed period but I find very little hope in the because I think the FRER is probably VERY accurate the day of missed period. I think I'm just pissed because I wasted 3 of those expensive tests this cycle to only get the same BFN GRRR. lol. And now bought a clearblue monitor yesterday! lol this is getting expensive quick.


----------



## Kseg82

Sorry to hear about AF xox still waiting on mine. These symptoms are driving me bonkers!!


----------



## rustyswife828

I hope that wicked :witch: stays away and you can get your :bfp: soon!!


----------



## Emmy1987

I'm still waiting, just got a BFN :(


----------



## Kseg82

Ooommmgggg I just got a BFP I can't believe it!! I was so sure is get a BFN after almost 2 years!!!


----------



## Emmy1987

Congrats!

I just got AF, but it's very light and pink :/ just wanna cry :'(


----------



## Butterfly156

Kseg82 said:


> Ooommmgggg I just got a BFP I can't believe it!! I was so sure is get a BFN after almost 2 years!!!

Cogratulations!!!! H+H 9months!!! It was a long time coming!


----------



## Butterfly156

Emmy1987 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I just got AF, but it's very light and pink :/ just wanna cry :'(

Sorry to hear that :hugs: I'm on mine to uhhhhh!


----------



## MaddyLane

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Emmy1987

Butterfly156 said:


> Emmy1987 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> I just got AF, but it's very light and pink :/ just wanna cry :'(
> 
> Sorry to hear that :hugs: I'm on mine to uhhhhh!Click to expand...

It's so horrible :cry: and so painful! OH is at least being a sweetie about it bless him. :hugs: to you too :)


----------



## Shelly2810

Kseg82 said:


> Ooommmgggg I just got a BFP I can't believe it!! I was so sure is get a BFN after almost 2 years!!!

Massive congratulations....cannot wait to get mine. 

Sx


----------

